# Paper R2-D2



## Endogene (Jun 19, 2008)

So instead of learning hard for my math finals (which went surprisingly well) i made me this paper R2D2 
It was in an article by gizmodo some weeks ago and i decided to give it a go, it took me pretty long to cut out all the pieces and glue it together







The legs and the head are actually articulate, so you can change its stance to your wish (stopmotion comes to mind)






My version is actually twice the size of the original stencel, i printed every page of the stencil on a 2x2 paper
And trust me the bigger the better because their are a lot of tiny details in this paper craft, really a lot
printin it on a 3x3 paper should be easier to glue, i really cant understand how they managed to glue all the tiny bit with the original size...

Here's a link to the template for those who want to try it out
http://www7a.biglobe.ne.jp/~sf-papercraft/.../r2d2/r2d2.html

Also check out the gallerie, there are some great star wars template and even a delorean 
His original creations are as impressive


Pro tip: don't play with the glue


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jun 19, 2008)

cool but dont think i would make that


----------



## Jax (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice job!
The only papercraft I've done was a tiny Weighted Companion Cube. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now do a real size AT-AT!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 19, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Nice job!
> The only papercraft I've done was a tiny Weighted Companion Cube.
> 
> 
> ...



it would have been easier than this small one thats for sure, making a dome out of paper is hell when its a small piece of paper

edit: wow thought you said real size r2D2, ATAT is sort of out of my league really


----------



## Smef (Jun 20, 2008)

I made a papercraft goomba a few years ago, as well as some airplanes.  Unfortunately, my dorm was broken into and my papercraft models were all crushed.  I haven't made anything since then, but this is reminding me of how fun it is to make things.  Maybe I'll give it another go.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 20, 2008)

:3 It looks pretty awesome. Wish I could do stuff like that...


----------



## matriculated (Jun 20, 2008)

I have tons of papercraft bookmarked but I'm too lazy to build them! Good for you!


----------

